# Grinder thoughts



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting the cuisinart dbm8u, I've read loads of reviews that rate it a great machine and wanted to know what you specialists thought of it??


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I've read one or two of the reviews, but certainly not exhaustive, and I get the impression that this grinder would probably be fine for filter/french press but not enough range for the nuances of espresso. With my Iberital MC2 I am constantly tweaking the fineness to get close to the perfect shot, and I think the Cuisinart will not give you the flexibility. You may get a few settings in the espresso range, but in my experience this will not be enough.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Okay for filter/cafetiere/pourover (brewed) coffee. In my experience I have not been able to get this fine enough for espresso. A friend has one and is looking to sell to fund a grinder that suits his needs (he drinks americanos and therefore requires an espresso base)


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks







.....didn't want to waste money......Iberital mc2 it is then!!....


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok Now what one hopper or auto??....damn the choices!!..lol


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

- hopper = easier to clean

I don't find there is much mess when I am grinding and have the doserless version


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

ok...glad thats cleared up


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Let us all know how you get on dialling in your new grinder. I had one hell of a time with mine (Mahlkonig Vario) but I think I might just be getting there.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

ok to save wasted beans is there a setting I can start on in regards of fineness??


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah, the joys of the Iberital MC2









The hopper has markings on it but you can move that around regardless of the grind setting. The markings are not as clear as a simple dial wheel with numbers on. It is possible to get frustrated, and as Sandykt said it can take a while. But once you realise that once you have the right setting, its only a matter of minor adjustment after every few shots that is required.

Look for Glenn's post about setting one up. Although I seem to remember another poster was told their grinder was already set for an average espresso. My replacement from Happy Donkey was also set fairly close but you have to adjust for different beans, and also as they age.

I have the doserless version, but read some of the posts on TheDoc's post for hubby from a while back for a discussion on the topic:

http://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1622


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I just bought a MC5 on ebay for £100 in immaculate condition....riding to pick it up from London way on Sat.......


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice... well done!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Keep us all updated on how you get on with it.


----------

